# Latest turkey mount



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here is the newest addition to our turkey collection.

This is the bird my 12 year old boy harvested.

1 1/4 " spears.

Was aged at 5+ years old.
Almost unheard of in the turkey world.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats. That's one awesome turkey


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Is this your taxidermy or someone else's? If someone else, who did it?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

That's a beautiful mount for an impressive bird!


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

It looks awesome. Who did the work?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

It's a buddy of mine, Jeff Nelson. Known him for over 25 years.
Wings in Flight.....Payson.
He used to get on this forum quite a bit. But dose not anymore much.....

His work is nothing short of unbelievable!

Here is one of the other birds hes done for me.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice spurs on that bird!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Jeff does some outstanding work. In fact, I don't think I've ever seen one of his mounts that wasn't perfect. He is in high demand, last I talked to him, his time to get to a new mount was 1-2 years longer than I wanted to wait.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

toasty said:


> Jeff does some outstanding work. In fact, I don't think I've ever seen one of his mounts that wasn't perfect. He is in high demand, last I talked to him, his time to get to a new mount was 1-2 years longer than I wanted to wait.


Yep, He told me he was 2 years out on anything coming in right now.
He is SUPER busy...:!:...


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow, those are some great looking mounts! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks good

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

